# Happy birthday Non chef



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD!!!!!*

I LOVE YOU


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

1/11. Great Birthday. I have a thing for double numbers. They're very lucky. I hope your birthday is wonderful, non-chef.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy, Happy Birthday! :bounce: 

You raised your son right -- what a mensch!


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Non-Chef, I'm sorry that I'm not all that familar with you, but you have an awesome date of birth 

Have a great one!!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I hope you are having a wonderful birthday today, non-chef! 
You have a wonderful son who inspires a lot of love, loyalty, and respect even among people who have never had the good fortune of meeting him in person. You must be an amazing father. God Bless


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

YOM HULEDET SAMEACH! Happy Birthday, and many more! May you be blessed with a year of health, joy and peace.

Love,
Mezzaluna (your political kindred spirit  )


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Mr. Non Chef accept some wishes from a long distance friend 

I wish you to live many years in health with your lovely family.

V.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Boy I didn't get an I love you! So I'm not Dad, so what! Anyhoo,
Mazl-tov tsu dayn geburtstog, lechayim!

And remember Nito farvos,.......... tsu danken


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Sorry I missed it Non-Chef...you've always been one of my favorite souls on the board.

Go well


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chrose, your mamaloshen is great! Someone should have naches...


----------



## non chef (Feb 8, 2001)

Sorry I'm so late responding to your good wishes.Got a new computer had to learn to play with it.Then off to Florida!!!!!!!!Had a wonderful birthday with our family before leaving.Thank you all for your kind thoughts,but what was really wonderful were the comments about our son.He is a wonderful husband,father,son and a terrific human being.May we all have a year of good health and PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!  :chef: :chef: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce::bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Here, here!


----------

